# hungarian vizsla?



## funkyfilly_92 (3 August 2009)

i am trying to persuade my mother and father to rescue on. but what are your thoughts and feeling about them ?
x


----------



## Cliqmo (3 August 2009)

Have they ever owned them before? Are your parents elderly? If so I really don't think they would be suited!! 
Vizslas are beautiful intelligent creatures and I adore ours completely, but they really are a lot of work!! You can run a marathon with them, give them every chew toy imaginable, feed them the best food in all the world and (later that day!) still come out of the loo after two minutes to find your favourite item of clothing shredded because they got 'bored' whilst they were waiting for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Also be warned that although all of the articles about vizslas being 'velcro dogs' are written adoringly and the mental image is really rather sweet, the practical daily living with a dog who follows you up and down EVERY trip on the stairs, and who shares EVERY journey from the dishwasher to the cupboard when you are putting away the dishes really gets quite irritating... if your folks are old and fragile tripping over the dog may become rather hazardous!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








My final warning is that although they look like a 'skinny ginger labrador on springs' their behaviour/character is much less labrador and much closer to a spaniel/greyhound hybrid 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 They are beautiful and rewarding dogs but they really are very high maintenance so think carefully before inviting them into your life/home/sofa/bed.

*Edited to add that you are unlikely to find them in rescue centres as breeders normally add a clause into the buying contract which means the pups get returned if the owner can't keep them- you may be better off ringing local breeders if you are determined you need a Vizsla to take over your life


----------



## ann-jen (3 August 2009)

I would agree with most of the above - they need a lot of physical and mental exercise or you can end up with problems! Mine is going for an op on his stifle on Thursday and the thought of restricting his exercise for weeks on end afterwards is making me a bit nauseous! 
On the positive side they are very friendly energetic dogs. If you have sense of humour they'll make you laugh one minute and grit your teeth the next! They are very intelligent and loyal. 
The only thing I would change about mine is both have been very very vocal!


----------



## Vizslak (3 August 2009)

They are fantastic and very rewarding dogs, as said above highly intellegent and very loyal. Yes very vocal too! But they are quite 'specialist' in their requirements and in the wrong hands are complete nightmares and I have even heard of them turning very aggressive. Do you know of a Vizsla in need of a home already? Your OP isn't that clear? If so this is unusual and normally they are rehomed through the breeder or through the breed specific rescue organisation which is part of the vizsla club of GB. An older 'rescue' vizsla will be likely to have further issues and would probably be best left to an experienced vizsla owner (like ali m who has kindly just rehomed the rubester!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Younger Vizslas themselves are not dogs for the first time dog owner. Think intellegence of a collie and exuberance of a springer spaniel on acid and your close to the discription of most vizslas! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't be without a Vizz now but they do require alot of time, patience and training to become the smashing family pets or working dogs that most are.

ps. cbajjd please join the dizzy vizzy owners clique!


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (3 August 2009)

no, definitly not elderly! yes ones for rehoming on an animal welfare sight 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 not to far form em actaully i lvoe them saw it on tv at the birmingham dog show and then saw him. i am quite active and have to dogs already 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 . he's to and nedd mroe training ! x


----------



## ann-jen (4 August 2009)

Well they are great dogs and while I do commend you for thinking of taking on a rescue I would try to find out as much as possible as to why he/she has ended up a rescue in the first place. It may well be through no fault of his own but it could also be that it may be that he has some "issues" and it would pay to find out as much info as possible. 
I have a rescue dog (not a vizsla) and although I love her to bits she was very hard work initially and I wouldn't say she came with any huge problems other than timidity and lack of training - (not even house-training). It took a long time to gain her trust and she has turned into a fabulous dog and overall I would say it was a very rewarding experience but it was hard work getting there. I'm not meaning to sound negative - what you are thinking of doing is great but I would find out as much as you can before going ahead and there are some very experienced people on here - both within the breed and more specifically with rescues that might be able to help you. 
I always think vizslas are like hyperactive children - boundless energy and well meaning but can cause havoc if unchecked LOL!


----------



## horselib (4 August 2009)

As a registered dog walker I have found Vislas a lot of work they need loads of exercise.
I have boarded a 18 month old one and as the previous posters have said they will follow you everywhere even to the loo!
Not a dog to be taken on as a first dog very intelligent but needing alot of training and very busy dogs. A rescue one could come with a lot of 'baggage'.
J


----------



## showjump (4 August 2009)

I have a 8 month of Vizzy. As everyone has already said they are unlike any dog i have had before! My Vizzy come to the yard with me twice a day, and never leaves my side. She also HAS to have at least two mad 10 minutes everyday where she laps each room of the house at 100 miles an hour! I dont know anyone else with a vis, so dont know if there all like this but mine would also sleep all day if you were sat next to her, so she does have a lazy side too.

Think carefully before you make a decision, they are handfulls!


----------



## Cliqmo (4 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a 8 month of Vizzy. As everyone has already said they are unlike any dog i have had before! My Vizzy come to the yard with me twice a day, and never leaves my side. She also HAS to have at least two mad 10 minutes everyday where she laps each room of the house at 100 miles an hour! I dont know anyone else with a vis, so dont know if there all like this but mine would also sleep all day if you were sat next to her, so she does have a lazy side too.

Think carefully before you make a decision, they are handfulls!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds fairly typical of my experience with the breed


----------



## Vizslak (4 August 2009)

showjump u need to join the clique too!


----------



## Vizslak (4 August 2009)

post the link then funkyfilly, lets have a look!


----------



## Vizslak (4 August 2009)

http://www.scottishspca.org/rehoming/animal/1955_glen

i reckon this must be him then! Poor lad looks nervous in that pic 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't mean to sound negative in the slightest but you need to gather a lot of information on his past from them if you really feel you can take him on.


----------



## Cliqmo (4 August 2009)

Oh bless him, he does look a bit sorry for himself 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm glad he's in Scotland or I'd be tempted to turn our 'brace' of Vizsla into a 'posse'


----------



## spacefaer (4 August 2009)

My mother has a rescue vizsla who has settled incredibly well with her 3 yr old boy - she'd had the older one since a tiny baby and he'd recently lost his elderly boxer dog buddy.  They're fab together and both follow her about - you can always tell where she is by finding the dogs 1st!

Her rescue had apparently been used as a guard dog at a haulage yard (!!!) and was meant to be 2.5 yrs old - he's turned out to be 18 months old and very quiet, incredibly gentle.

They're wonderful, loving, kind boys - but have several walks a day &amp; free access to an acre of garden - keeps them civilised


----------



## Cliqmo (5 September 2009)

Was there any update on this? Did your parents get the vizzy funkyfilly_92?


----------

